# Vapetionary



## Die Kriek (16/4/14)

The vaping culture has developed a very interesting vocabulary of it's own in it's very short life, words like vape, e-juice and squonk have, as far as I can tell, come into our vocabularies solely because of this hobby, and others, like mod and stinky have taken on colourful new appearances.

Problem is, it's all in GB/US English. My family is mainly Afrikaans, so trying to explain to them what it is I'm getting myself into includes constant language switching, explanations, more switching, some anglicisms, you get the picture

We have 11 official languages in SA, and quite a few dialects, so I want to start a Vapetionary, where we can list all our local names for a mech, find/create names in our 10 other languages (those we have need for, no use making up a Venda word if we have no Venda users), and add descriptions, so newbies can understand us a little better

I'm still very much a noob, so the list below will be incomplete and will have errors, will update it as suggestions come in. Translations in black are direct translations, blue are custom (made up) translations

*All Day Vape/ADV* - _afr: Heeldagdamp _- A juice used for long periods of time, as opposed to a test/treat juice

*Analogue/Stinky* - _afr: Kankerstokkie/Stinkstokkie/Stinkie _- A traditional tobacco cigarette

*Automatic Battery *- _afr: Automatiese Battery_ - A battery that activates automatically when the user takes a puff. These are most often found in beginners kits and cig-a-likes

*Battery* - _afr: Battery _- The battery used to power an electronic cigarette. Usually Lithium-Ion. Can either be a sealed unit (Vission Spinner, MVP) or a replaceable battery that is inserted into a Mod.

*Atomizer/Atty* - _afr: Dampboks/Dampenjin/Attie _- The part of an E-cig that vaporizes e-liquid for inhalation. Consists of a coil connected to the battery, wicking material, and in some cases a tank to store juice.

*Cartomiser/Carto *- _afr: ? -_ An atomizer with a filler material above it to soak up juice and deliver to the atomizer. Old technology, now used almost exclusively in cig-a-likes.

*Cig-a-like* - _afr: Amperstink - _A type of vaping device that tries to mimic a real cigarette in size and looks

*Clearomiser/Clearo* - _afr: Deurskyn Dampboks _- A type of atomiser with a clear tank, and a coil unit at the top/bottom

*Coil* - _afr: spoel _- A piece of resistance wire wrapped in loops around the wick, heats up when a current is sent through to vaporize the juice

*Drip Tip *- _afr: Suigstuk/Lektiet _- The topmost part of most E-cigs, is put in the mouth when inhaling the vapour. Some have very large openings to allow the user to drip juice onto the atomiser without removing the tip, hence the name

*Dripping *- _afr: Drup _- A method of vaping where the user manually drips juice directly onto the atomiser

*Dry Hit *- _afr: Droe Skoot - _Taking a puff off a dry/burnt wick. Very bad taste

*Electronic Cigarette/E-Cig *- _afr: E-Sigaret/Dampstok/Damper _- A device that creates vapour to be inhaled. Also known as a *Personal Vaporiser *or *PV

Electronic Mod/Digimod *- _afr: Digidamper - _An advanced battery unit containing electronic circuit protection as well as VV/VW selectors and other electronic additions (ohm-meters and puff counters being common additions)

*E-liquid/E-Juice* - _afr: e-Sop/e-Sous/Dampsous _- The liquid that e-cigs turn into vapour. Often simply referred to as juice

*Flooding *- _afr: Vloeding - _Occurs when too much juice gets into the atomizer, often due to excessive dripping

*Gurgling *- _afr: Gorrel -_ Occurs when juice gets into any of the airflow parts of an atty/clearo. Caused by flooding, condensation or leaking

*Jirrr/Jirrring *- _afr: jirrr _- The vaping equivalent of a Cold Turkey

*Kanthal* - One of two common types of resistance wire used to make coils

*mAh* - Milliamp Hours. The capacity of a battery. The higher the mAh, the larger the battery will be and the longer it will last before requiring a recharge.

*Mech/Mech Mod *- _afr: Eenstap - _A battery device that contains no electronic parts, only a battery, casing and a on/off switch.

*MOD/APV *- _afr: ? _- Advanced Personal Vaporizer. The term MOD used to refer 'home made' device, but is now used for most advanced battery units.

*Need-to-Have Disease (N2H) *-_ afr:? -_ A constant need to have the newest mod, clearo or RBA on the market. Name inspired by Oom @Rob Fisher, who has N2H bad!

*Nichrome *- One of two common types of resistance wire used to make coils

*Passthrough *- _afr: Deurgang Battery - _A type of battery that can be used while charging

*PG* - _afr: ? _- Propylene Glycol. An ingredient found in most e-liquids. Thinner of the 2 base liquids, higher PG liquids have a higher Throat Hit

*PV/Personal Vaporiser* - See *Electronic Cigarette*

*RBA/Rebuildable Atomizer *- _afr: Herboubare Dampboks - _An advanced type of atomizer where the coil and wick is rebuilt by the user. There are 2 types of RBAs, the RDA, or Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer, that consists of only the atomizer unit, and a RTA, or Rebuildable Tank Atomizer that has a tank for storing juice either above or below the atomizer

*Silver *- _afr: Silver _- Inhaling way too much nicotine, feeling sick, and getting very close with the nearest couch. Doing a silver is easy, mastering the @Silver is an art form 

*Squonk *- _afr: Skwonk _- Pushing juice into an atomizer from a bottle below it. Most commonly found on the Reo

*Steeping *- _afr: Week - _The precision art of doing nothing to your juice. Steeping a juice allows the ingredients to settle and the flavour to become more pronounced. The time it takes to properly steep a juice is dependant on many things, including personal taste.

*Throat Hit (TH)* - _afr: Keelslag/Keelskoot/Keelskop _- The slightly harsh, buring, tingling feeling at the back of your throat when vaping. Throat hit can be increased by increasing the Nicotine or PG of a liquid, or increasing power to the atomiser

*Vape/Vaping* - _afr: Damp (om te damp) _- Inhaling the vapour produced by e-cigs.

*Vapist *_- afr: __Dampster _- A chain vaper of note, the Vapist, rather than being afraid of Silvers, welcomes them like old friends

*Vapour* - _afr: Vog _- The steam created by the electronic cigarette, which is inhaled and exhaled.

*VG* - _afr: ? _- Vegetable Glycerine. An ingredient found in most e-liquids. The thicker of the 2 base liquids. VG produces much more vapour, and has a slight sweet taste.

*Variable Voltage/VV* - _afr: Verstelbare Spanning _- A type of battery that allows the user to adjust the amount of Volts the battery sends to the atomiser.

*Variable Power/Variable Wattage/VW *- _afr: Verstelbare Energie _- A type of battery that allows the user to adjust the power (watts) output of the battery.

*Wick *- _afr: Pit _- A material used to guide juice into the coil to vaporize. Common wicking materials include Organic Cotton, Silica Wick and SS Mesh

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (16/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> The vaping culture has developed a very interesting vocabulary of it's own in it's very short life, words like vape, e-juice and squonk have, as far as I can tell, come into our vocabularies solely because of this hobby, and others, like mod and stinky have taken on colourful new appearances.
> 
> Problem is, it's all in GB/US English. My family is mainly Afrikaans, so trying to explain to them what it is I'm getting myself into includes constant language switching, explanations, more switching, some anglicisms, you get the picture
> 
> ...



Off the top of my head in blue.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (16/4/14)

this is extremely useful, especially for the noobs

well done @Die Kriek


----------



## Die Kriek (16/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Off the top of my head in blue.............


 
Lektiet? Where the hells did that come from?
P.S. Thanks for the laugh


----------



## RezaD (16/4/14)

Riaz said:


> this is extremely useful, especially for the noobs
> 
> well done @Die Kriek



Well don't just stand there......fill in the ones I missed!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (16/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Lektiet? Where the hells did that come from?
> P.S. Thanks for the laugh



Like I said ....off the top of my head......no explanation necessary!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (16/4/14)

Here is Phil Busardo's

Vaper's Glossary

An excellent vapetionary (cbDK) for noobs and veterans alike.


----------



## Andre (16/4/14)

Like it, put forward some suggestions in Afrikaans in your post above - in blue.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (16/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Like it, put forward some suggestions in Afrikaans in your post above - in blue.



"Keelskoot"

Perfect!


----------



## Die Kriek (16/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Here is Phil Busardo's
> 
> Vaper's Glossary
> 
> An excellent vapetionary (cbDK) for noobs and veterans alike.


 Thanks, will add some of them when I get to a PC again


----------



## Die Kriek (16/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Like it, put forward some suggestions in Afrikaans in your post above - in blue.


 Some nice ones there!


----------



## Derick (16/4/14)

How about we start a vaping wikki - I'm happy to host it on our site, or if @Gizmo want's to host it here that would be cool too - then we can all add and modify as we see fit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/4/14)

I would gladly host it here as the traffic it generates would make the most sense for more vapers to see. I understand that having all vaping info in a "wiki" type format is easier to see. But isn't the stickied threads we have the same thing?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (16/4/14)

Gizmo said:


> I would gladly host it here as the traffic it generates would make the most sense for more vapers to see. I understand that having all vaping info in a "wiki" type format is easier to see. But isn't the stickied threads we have the same thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I agree, we have enough such info here and internationally. Sounds like unnecessary work to maintain at this stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (16/4/14)

Updated to include suggestions, and to add a few that I missed.

The glossary on Pbussardo's site felt a bit outdated, so I just took the terms that I thought were relevant and put in my own description

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/14)

I like what you guys have done above. Brilliant. 
Like the addition of Afrikaans terms which makes it quite unique


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

Updated again to add a few more terms and clean up a bit

Still need translations for a few, and I know there are still terms missing, so suggestions are welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/14)

Just one correction - 
mAh is milliamp hours not milliamps per hour
And its milli with two "l"s, not just 1

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

Silver said:


> Just one correction -
> mAh is milliamp hours not milliamps per hour
> And its milli with two "l"s, not just 1


Fixed, thank you for pointing it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melinda (17/4/14)

I have not laughed so hard for a word "Lektiet" in such a long time....I have coffee over my keyboard and monitor, pain on my tummy and tears running down my cheeks...Lektiet hehehe


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

English // Afrikaans:
Stinky // stinkie
Throat Hit // Keelskop
Variable Voltage // Verstelbare Spanning
Variable Wattage // Verstelbare Energie
Wick // Pit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (17/4/14)

My favourite Afrikaans word for Stinky: Kankerstokkie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (17/4/14)

Melinda said:


> I have not laughed so hard for a word "Lektiet" in such a long time....I have coffee over my keyboard and monitor, pain on my tummy and tears running down my cheeks...Lektiet hehehe


Hope you guys are getting some lektiete in in the future!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Melinda (17/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Hope you guys are getting some lektiete in in the future!



Gosh Tyler I have about 50 different come backs to that and not one is decent enough for this subsection....so behaving and all, of course we will be getting some "lektiete" ....hehehh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

I think it's official, the Afrikaans word for Drip Tip is now and forever more, 'lektiet'. No way that one's going to be forgotten

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

johan said:


> English // Afrikaans:
> Stinky // stinkie
> Throat Hit // Keelskop
> Variable Voltage // Verstelbare Spanning
> ...


Thanks, will add them to the list

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (23/4/14)

A coworker just dropped a gem. Called my vape a "vogstokkie".

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (12/6/14)

Something I read in another thread made me think. We need our own vaping version of CUD (Compulsive Upgrade Disorder). I've seen many vapers use the term CUD, but we have so many great descriptions of our own already, borrowing doesn't feel right

So I suggest we call it Need to Have Disease (or N2H for short), inspired by mr. Oom @Rob Fisher's constant calls of 'need to have' when there's a new piece of vape kit available

What do you guys think?

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (12/6/14)

I approve. Another one that was thrown around via pm was: VGA, Vape Gear Addiction.


----------



## ET (12/6/14)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cud-anon.2702/#post-59142


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

I like N2H, and it is homegrown.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Matthee said:


> I like N2H, and it is homegrown.



Me too!


----------



## crack2483 (12/6/14)

I concur. N2H FTW! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

So with Oom @Rob Fisher's blessing. N2H has been added to the Vapetionary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/6/14)

*VAPIST*: Someone who is not scared of Silvers and do so a couple of times per day
*DAMPSTER*: Iemand wat nie bang is vir 'n "Silver" of meer per dag nie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

johan said:


> *VAPIST*: Someone who is not scared of Silvers and do so a couple of times per day
> *DAMPSTER*: Iemand wat nie bang is vir 'n "Silver" of meer per dag nie


YES! Adding them now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

johan said:


> *VAPIST*: Someone who is not scared of Silvers and do so a couple of times per day
> *DAMPSTER*: Iemand wat nie bang is vir 'n "Silver" of meer per dag nie


Changed the description a bit, if you don't mind


> *Vapist *_- afr: Dampster _- A chain vaper of note, the Vapist, rather than being afraid of Silvers, welcomes them like old friends

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

